# Goat Clipper



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

It seems like the goat clippers are so exspensive and look just like the one I trim my husbands hair with  Does anyone see why I couldn't use this one with the longest attachment?


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Most clippers you buy for people. $25.00
are vibrator driven. They will not hold up
or clip well a dog or goat. Unless you happen
to have a $150 or $200 dollar model.

You want a gear driven clipper set 
Not sure if a dog set would work on goats
I bought mine for my 
yorkies from petedge for $130. 

It also makes a difference what blade you use.
Number 10 is standard for dogs. 40 would be too fine
and is a finish blade.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! I bought a cheap dog one for heavy coats, we'll see how it works....


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Th human ones hold up surprising well on goats. I buy them for $5 at garage sales so can toss them when they die. Or even when they need sharpened.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Well to be honest with you. I never tried the cheap clippers on a goat. Figured that if the ones I had would not clip people hair
they probably would not clip a goat. LOL


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I clip my goat with horse clippers, and I use them on my husband's hair as well.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Used the dog clippers today, $39 at Wal-Mart, and they worked really well. We trimmed our togg because he is always the only one with lice; I figured it would be easier to control with his hair shorter. I will say it way quieter than the one I used on my husband.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

As long as you use a lot of lube and don't clip dirt they do fine.


----------

